# Darcy & Charlies show day



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We had a very nice day at the southern counties show yesterday Darcy getting a first pus Best of Breed plus two seconds in side classes. then Charlie was awarded a first open plus Best of Breed he also was awarded a first and a second in his side classes , what made it even more pleasing was their were 13 kittens in 2 of his side classes , so we had a very pleasing day. best wishes. CHRIS.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done................................. what a beautiful cat. how old is he?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Dexter, if you are asking about the bi-colour kitten then he is 7 months old , he's going to be a big lad lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done, both your boys are just stunning,


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank You Collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> Thank You Collie


did i read a thread some where that you may be looking into getting a little girl,???? im wanting to get another cat, but cant make up my mind on which breed, i do love the ragdoll, but i love the maine coons, to,


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

raggs said:


> Hi Dexter, if you are asking about the bi-colour kitten then he is 7 months old , he's going to be a big lad lol.


wow!! what a handsome young man he is. all the best with him looks like you could have some fun showing him.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Collie, I have to agree with you too Ragdolls and MC's are my two fav breeds too but as im sure you can guess Raggies just beat them too it, Ireally dont envy you having to decide between the two breeds, At the show yesterday there were so many Main Coons there, it seems as if theres been a flood of them all of a sudden and they always do so well at shows.We are looking for a seal or blue colour pointed girl , but we wont jump at the first one that comes along we know what we are lookinf for and if we have to wait then so be it , as much as i hate waiting lol. please let us know once you have decided on which breed. good luck in you're choice. CHRIS


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i will let you know what i decide,, and good luck in finding your perfect little girl, ......


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

You have two sunning boys 
Well done.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done - a successful day.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To all 3 of you Chris,Charlie and Darcy:thumbup::thumbup:Really well done and very much deserved,i can imagine the proud lump in your throat,OOh get you lot on a roll:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone, i like blue bi color ragdolls, my fave!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very well done to your grogeous boys Chris:thumbup::thumbup:. I really wanted to go to the show but business meant I had to work. I would love to have seen them in the fur!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Very well done to your grogeous boys Chris:thumbup::thumbup:. I really wanted to go to the show but business meant I had to work. I would love to have seen them in the fur!


Hi Lyn, it was so busy there and i found that the isles between the rows of pens were very narrow and every isle seemed to be blocked up lol , it made it all a long and tiring day....chat soon...chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> weldone, i like blue bi color ragdolls, my fave!


Charlie is a Seal bi- colour hon, but i do love the blue bi-colours too.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done chris, your getting quite a collection of those medals arent you:yesnod:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations well done they both look beautiful.* I bet your so proud I know i would be but they where well deserved. Georgous boys


----------

